# Best hoover



## Samra89 (Jan 10, 2017)

Sadly my Henry packed up today, but I have been on the look out for a better Hoover for a little while now. Maybe something in the industrial side with a bit more sucking power. 

Can anyone recommend a powerful yet reliable hoover?


----------



## LewisChadwick7 (Aug 22, 2014)

i use the titan wet & dry from screwfix and find it perfect for doing the car(s)


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

Depends on your budget but both Kranzle and Nilfisk do "proper" industrial hoovers.


----------



## LewisChadwick7 (Aug 22, 2014)

this one :thumb: http://www.screwfix.com/p/titan-ttb350vac-1300w-16ltr-wet-dry-vacuum-cleaner-240v/36516


----------



## Samra89 (Jan 10, 2017)

Thank you for the reply, I have a George wetvac also which is fully functional and does a great job, so I just really want to upgrade the fallen hoover with something that will suck a golf ball through a garden hose at the moment! I will take a look at the link thanks


----------



## Samra89 (Jan 10, 2017)

I'm thinking another Henry tbh, unless anybody can recommend something with more sucking rate


----------



## beko1987 (Jul 25, 2010)

How did your henry die? Is it an auto save one? (green flower on the hood, hi/lo switch next to the power switch?) 

If it just cone out rather than burnt out, there's a very easy fix...


----------



## Samra89 (Jan 10, 2017)

beko1987 said:


> How did your henry die? Is it an auto save one? (green flower on the hood, hi/lo switch next to the power switch?)
> 
> If it just cone out rather than burnt out, there's a very easy fix...


hello yes that is the model I have! what is this possible easy fix? sorry I don't spend a lot of time on the internet especially sitting down and searching for a while..


----------



## brooklandsracer (Mar 3, 2017)

Have you decided which Vacuum Cleaner you are going for ?


----------



## wayne451 (Aug 15, 2016)

As a matter of interest, do people actually use a wet vac on carpets? 

I can understand on seats but ingress of water, combined with backing of carpets etc to me equals rot. 

I tend to own cars for a LONG time. I always would rather vac, vac, vac with a moist mixture at best?


----------



## Samra89 (Jan 10, 2017)

brooklandsracer said:


> Have you decided which Vacuum Cleaner you are going for ?


probably another commercial spec henry (nrv)


----------



## wee man (Sep 29, 2016)

VAX wet and dry.

Wee Man


----------



## beko1987 (Jul 25, 2010)

Samra89 said:


> hello yes that is the model I have! what is this possible easy fix? sorry I don't spend a lot of time on the internet especially sitting down and searching for a while..


You remove the pcb! Let me have some tea and get the laptop out and I'll write out a step by step. I collect vacuums, infact repairing and selling and flipping them is what I've done for the last few years rather than washing cars!

Don't bin it just yet...


----------



## beko1987 (Jul 25, 2010)

Right, dinner done, beer in hand.

Take the top off, flip it upside down and rest it on the filter upside down.

Undo the outer 4 screws

Hold the hood and base together and flip it the right way up

Lift the hood off, and the cord reel out

Look at the switches and you will see a cover covering the wires. Pop this cover off, and unplug EVERYTHING (don't panic!)

Flip it back over, and remove the inner 3 screws, and lift the 'now top, was bottom' up and off.

You will see a filthy black circuit board. Remove this and all the wires that sit on it. One wire will be white, you want this one

You want 4 wires poking out by the switches. 2 white from the motor, a blue and brown from the cord rewind. Remove all other wires.

Re-fit the 'bottom/top' cover over the motor. If the motor sound deadening came out, fit the foam stuff into the inside of the cover and push this over the motor, then pop the rubber seal on. Do up the 3 screws

Flip over. Plus the 2 white wires into one side of the switch, and the live and neutral into the other side. Leave the hi/lo switch in otherwise youll have a hole by live wires.Refit the cover

Pop the cord reel back in

Pop the hat back on, remembering to refit the cable guide, it sits behind the hat and gets trapped between the inner and outer part.

Holding everything together, do up the 4 outer screws

Test the cord reel is still smooth, if it's not square it binds

Refit the lid to the base, plug it in and test. It should be on or off on full power. The hi/lo switch does nothing.

Here is a Hetty stripdown I did that shows the vague process if that helps you visualise it! If you're near Thame, bring it over and I'll sort it for you! http://manchestervacs.co.uk/DysonForum/index.php/topic,1429.0.html


----------



## Samra89 (Jan 10, 2017)

beko1987 said:


> Right, dinner done, beer in hand.
> 
> Take the top off, flip it upside down and rest it on the filter upside down.
> 
> ...


Oh wow! lol thank you so much good job I don't have any jobs booked for tomorrow as of yet so I think I will have a go at it before ordering a new one! 
Thank you boss!:thumb:


----------



## beko1987 (Jul 25, 2010)

Samra89 said:


> Oh wow! lol thank you so much good job I don't have any jobs booked for tomorrow as of yet so I think I will have a go at it before ordering a new one!
> Thank you boss!:thumb:


No problem, hope it works! The pcb gets coated in carbon dust and shorts out, and because it steps down the power for the lo setting it kills the machine.

Its a nice little earner at £20 to remove it or £45 for a new one, no one ever wants a new one though as everyone just turns it on and puts it in high!

Its a half an hour job if it's your first time, plenty of time for jobs afterwards! I have it down to 10 minutes but ive done a few


----------



## Fruitcake (May 9, 2011)

beko1987 said:


> Right, dinner done, beer in hand.
> 
> Take the top off, flip it upside down and rest it on the filter upside down.
> 
> ...


That took me back - I used to build Henry's about 10 years ago


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Great to know that. Thanks for the detail @beko1987 

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## Triggauk (Feb 1, 2017)

Samra89 said:


> Thank you for the reply, I have a George wetvac also which is fully functional and does a great job, so I just really want to upgrade the fallen hoover with something that will suck a golf ball through a garden hose at the moment! I will take a look at the link thanks


Do you not find the George to be suitable as a dry vacuum then?


----------

